
Lotus: Ruby full stack web framework - jodosha
http://lucaguidi.com/2014/01/01/announcing-lotus.html
======
xs_kid
Talk is cheap, show me the code ;)

------
rubiii
seriously? an announcement without any code?

~~~
jodosha
@rubiii it's a teaser, the first two gems are scheduled for this month.

~~~
umren
teaser? are you apple? :)

------
steven_yue
waste time

